# Blondie's Bridal Chest



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *

Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile. 
These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later. 
I love Greene and Greene and the Arts and Crafts Style. This had a little of both and Blondie gave her stamp of approval.









I was lucky enough to get a new 8 inch 3 HP jointer this yr. from Santa. How fun that was, jointing all the edges and one side of the faces of all that the lumber. Worked like a dream….










Next step was cutting all the pieces to rough length and running the 6/4 lumber through the planner to get all the pieces to 1 1/4" thickness. Then I ran all the pieces through the table saw to the correct width & labeled them with chalk. I made a temporary fence to ensure all multiple pieces were cut exactly the same on my 12 inch sliding miter saw.










Next was laying out the pieces for the chest and picking they're faces. It is very important to label the faces as the Mortises and dado are off center to allow the corbels to be put on later. I moved the rails over to my Delta Drill Press with a Mortise attachment on her and started cutting the many 3/8" mortises. I then spent the next cpl hours cleaning up the inside of the mortises.
.









Next off to the table saw to cut all the 3/8 dados for the panels to be inserted in. Some cuts were a plunge cuts on the table saw which we all know can be a little hairy.


















Next step is cutting all the tennons and cleaning the cheeks up with my new Block plane. Then I can start making the panels and get ready to start the veneering. Ohh, I Need to buy the Veneer on line so I need to shop a bit.

Did buy a New Stanley Sweet Heart Block Plane at Rockler with my 20% off cupon… That's always fun

Thx for looking and as always all comments are welcome.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


WOW! That's quite a project you're making!

COOL Chest!

Coming along nicely!

Thank you!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


That is an ambitious project but it looks like you're off to a good start. Plunge cuts on the TS would make me a very nervous. I thought that's what router tables were for! LOL


----------



## Kyle82 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


I'll be following this build. Good idea with the 20% off plane.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


Hi Ken;

Nice looking project you have going there.

Be sure to tune up that new plane. It makes a huge difference!

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


What fun. 
I love 'build it' blogs.

Steve


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


keep it going - looking good so far…


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


Looks great. I don't get the need for a ts plunge cut though. Can you talk more about what you were doing that required this?

Thanks


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


Thx everyone….
On the subject of plunge cuts on the table saw.

You're correct I could have used my router table for that. My thought was I needed to get all the grooves ( dados ) perfect width 3/8" for the panels to go in. Another set up would increase the possibility for an error. Once the dado is in and the fence is set up I knew all the dados would match perfectly.

The reason for the plunge cut Chris, is if you look at the lumber in the pics above you'll notice the cuts do not go all the way to the ends of some of the boards. The ends of these cuts are also 3/8" wide mortises 1 inch deep and 3 inches long while the dados are 1/2" deep by 3/8" wide. (Can't really see them in the pic) So when cutting the dado you start over one of the mortises and stop over the end of another mortise. The blade height was also critical so I had the blade locked in to its height and didn't feel it was accurate enough to start the cut buy holding the piece down and raising the blade.

Hope that explains it, as it works in my mind…. LOL


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


Going to be a great looking addition to your home, Ken!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


Looks great Ken. Interesting to watch the blog. Welcome to the bum knee club. I have had a little Stanley block plane like your new one for several years and I love it. The only negative is the blade lever lock mechanism. I hit it with my hand sometimes while planing and it gets unlocked. My fault, no big deal, but something to watch out for.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


That's going to be a nice chest.
Good choice of wood.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Milling the Sapele and geeting started. *
> 
> Blondie told me she wanted a Bridal Chest for the end of our bed. We all know when the Boss say's they want something we get on it. Knee Surgery got in the way a bit, so the wood was in the shop dying to cut. Really it was …. Smile.
> These plans were written and published By fellow LumberJock Robert (Bob) Lang. I purchased his book on how to use Google Sketchup for woodworkers and I must say it is amazing. I'll be doing a review on that later.
> ...


Ohhh, that's gonna be a good-en


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*

Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789

I read some reviews that some people did not like this product so I was a little worried. My thoughts were my drill press is just as strong as any mortise machine, so what the heck. It worked fine. My only compliant would be the Mortise Drills that come with it are a little low in quality. Sort of like when you buy a table saw or band saw the blades seem to be weak. But I made it through it without having to buy new bits. I will be looking in to buying some better quality bits in the near future.

I made all 21 of the Corbles required for this project. Boy does turners tape really stick! I made 3 at a time and was it hard to get them apart…I was going to use my router and a pattern bit to make them instead I did them on my spindle sander then finsished them by hand sanding 3 at a time.










I cut all the tenons on the table saw with my Freud 8 inch dado set. Tenons were 3/8×1 inch and varied from 2 ½ to 3 ½ long.



















I ordered all the veneer from, www.veneersupplies.com 
Blondie picked out Pecan Pecky as she wanted some contrast in the veneer to go along with the Seaple, which is like a Mahogany color when finished. Heres a look at what it looks like.
http://www.veneersupplies.com/products/Pecan-Pecky-Veneer-Lot-55-x-58-23-Sheets-Per-Lot.html

I got the top dry fitted and need to work on one or two joint areas and clean them up to make them a tighter. tenons might be a sliver long. I have the ½ inch MDF and will start cutting the panels so when the Veneer arrives I'll be ready to start that.



















I have decided I'm going to build a Vacuum press. I have been doing some research from a web site connected to the Veneering web site called Joewoodworker. I have acquired a vacuum pump and need to start building the rest of it. I need to obtain around 21 Hg for approx. 1450 Ft. pounds. The pump is a 3 CFM so it should evacuate a 2' x 2' bag in roughly 120 seconds. I'm thinking I like this set up might make mine like this one. This guy did a great job on his in my opinion.










More to come, Thx for looking. All comments welcome as every day I learn something new.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Looking super good!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


looking great - as far as that tape goes - I know nothing of turners tape but what I use is double sided tape from the golf store. You know grip tape. I have a 2" wide roll that I bought for my golf club grips and realized it was the double sided tape I had been looking for for years, no more brads to make multiple parts!!!

http://www.golfsmith.com/product/30040205/golfsmith-two-sided-tape-48-mm-x-36-yrd

In fact, I am running low, gotta go get some more…


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great looking piece. Looks like your doing it right by me.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Looking really great, Ken!
I usually use this tape but the last time I was at Lowes, they were out of it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Man you are getting a lot done! Wish you lived closer as I have been heating my house all winter with "pecky pecan" in the woodstove.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Hi Ken: All these years I've been calling that Pecan Pecky veneer Monkey Burl! ... but definitely a perfect choice. Blondie will love the contrast!!! Thanks for this great blog, and looking forward to the next!


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your process; I'm learning a lot by watching and of course by the detail you're giving. It looks like it's shaping up to be really nice. I'm looking forward to seeing it as you continue.

Thanks Ken!


----------



## Kyle82 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


That ribbon is going to look amazing when you finish it. This is awesome.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Coming along fine Ken…
Looking forward to the final.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


You are doing some very nice work there Ken. This is going to turn out a real winner and earn you a zillion browny points at the same time! It would be nice if you could blog the vacuum pump build. There are probably a lot of folks like myself who get the heeby jeebies just looking at anything with a motor, pipes and tubes, and a good blog might remove the fear factor for many.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Thx guys, I will try and do a blog on the build of my vacuum pump kit if I don't buy one. I got the pump yesterday and not sure if it will be enough. Although I fix airplanes and work with machinery and wiring all the time, I uderstand how this could be helful to some of our fellow Lumberjocks. We all get to help one another. I have had alot of help here over the years, so its fun to share. Here is a great web site to learn about building a bunch of different Vacuum pumps kits. I assume his Name is Joe. He has went though alot effort to help people build these kits for free. ( other than buying the parts LOL ) There alot of options available of making or buying kits. http://www.joewoodworker.com/veneering/welcome.htm


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Hi Ken. The Joe in joewoodworker is a generic name to represent woodworkers in general.

When our son moved to Sweden a couple of years ago he had a lot of clothes to bring with him in the car. We found some vacuum bags that are used to compress the clothes so more can be packed in a suitcase. I'm sure they must be commonplace in the States. Do you know if anyone has tried these for veneering or laminating?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Stedang, I haven't heard of anyone doing that. I swe Lee Valley had a bag that you use a small handpump to create the vacuum. Might work. I'm in the research stage of getting and or building one now.

Funny thing is Joewoodworker the guy that runs it is actually named Joe. I sent him an email.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


That is funny, because they say on the site that they called it that to mean the everyman woodworker. I guess it is his little joke if that is his real name or maybe he just uses it for the website. It's a great site. I'm getting into marquetry and I had ordered a veneer saw. I found out on the site that it's not really a saw, but a knife with a lot of little blades, and it has to be sharpened before use. They even showed how to do it and also how to use it properly. Timely and good info for me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


Really lookin good Ken


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon's done, Top dry fitted.*
> 
> Chest is coming along nicely. I finished the Mortises on my drill press yesterday, there were around 32 of them needing to be made. They're 3/8 by 1 inch deep. I bought the Grizzly Mortise attachment for my Delta 18 inch Drill Press. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Attachment-Kit/H7789
> 
> ...


I'm glad they weren't talking about ME! * LOL*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *

Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.

Off to the Wood-shop I go, Yea! Today I needed to cut the 8 legs 45* miters and then glue them together. I made the cuts just short or the required line on all 8 then re-cut them using a skim cut to hit the line perfectly. I then took a sanding block insuring the miters were perfectly smooth for glue up. I laid packing tape down and then laid the parts edge to edge on the tape. I used Titebond III, being its kinda brown and would blend in more with the wood. I folded one piece over with the tape holding them together and used blue painters tape to tighten the joints.



















After the glue set for cpl hours I removed all the table and carefully used a plastic scraper to remove the glue and then Hand sand the corners. I hit it lightly with 120 grit on my sander removing the pencil marks. Tomorrow I will square up the ends on the top and bottom and sand the insides as well. I didn't want to cut it on the saw until the glue is fully cured. The corner joints came out really nice and tight after sanding.




























A fellow woodworker told me he has always done veneering with contact cement instead of glue. I did an experiment with a small piece today to see how it worked. I worked well with he exception it wanted to curl up while the glue was drying to become tacky before joining it to the substrate. It rolled out nicely, with no bleed through or bubbles. I did see some hairline cracks that if gluing might not be there.

What do you guys think?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


The only thing that would worry me about the contact cement is the instant bonding. If you are going to apply over sized pieces and trim them, then it shouldn't be a problem but if you are going to try to butt two pieces together, you may only get one shot. I read someplace that TiteBond makes a "hide" glue that has a pretty long setup time.

Those 45° angles came out perfect!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Those legs look like they are one piece! This is going to be another masterpiece. I'm with lew in that contact cement gives you no "wiggle room".


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good start Ken,the corners look nice .
As to the veneer I agree with what has been said and would check out SHIPWRIGHTS page,he does hammer veneering with hide glue ,I am playing around with PVA glue and a household iron on my current project and it also works and gives me time to shift the veneer around .


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Ken, The problem with using contact cement with veneers is that any joints will eventually open up. The contact cement moves. Titebond III, Urea Resin glues, and epoxies are usually recommended. Titebond can also open at the seams. Only Urea and epoxies prevent joints from opening.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken - Very nice work so far. Contact cement is often used on paperback or double ply veneer sheet material. In my vacuum press I use Unibond veneering glue, very good stuff. If you don't want to invest in that, then I would go with what John is saying about the titebond 3 or urea glue, which if I remember right is like Weldwood plastic resin glue. It's a powder that you mix with water, good stuff, I think I might recommend that over titebond. You will have to press this in clamps or vacuum system, I think you have a vacuum system don't you? Best of luck, were all waiting to see what's next.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Sound like you got some good advice Ken. The miters look perfect. Well done.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


I would say to leave contact cement for plastic laminate. But now days when I have to do some Formica style laminate, I use Titebond and vacuum - it is a lot less hectic.

The corners look perfect. Don't you just love it when things work out that well?
Good job.

Steve


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Nice looking miters Ken.
The final will be a real prize.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Thx everyone, great advice and I think I'll use the hide glue for veneer with the press. I have used hide glue before but was curious about the contact cement. I trust all of your advice and you have never steered me wrong is why I asked. The last thing I want is the seams coming apart on the book matched panels. Off too Austins Hardwoods for some veneer glue Monday. That could be trouble LOL

Thx again.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


HI Ken,

Another reason not to use contact cement is the glue expands the veneer. Several days after being glued, the flexible nature of the adhesive will allow the veneer to shrink, causing it to crack.

Also, many solvents in finishing materials can affect the bond.

Legs look good.

Lee


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Cutting the 45's and Gluing the Legs Together. *
> 
> Saturday mornings is usually Blondie's day to clean the house top to bottom. With that said, her house is spotless and rarely needs cleaning unless I've been home alone… LOL However, I was instructed to play outside for a few hours to not get in the way.
> 
> ...


Thx Lee and everyone. I went and purchased veneer glue and will not be using Contact Cement. Thx for everyone great advice and hep! Gave me an excuse to go to Austins Hardwoods store amazing place for woodworkers to go.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*

I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.

*Panels rough cut awaiting veneer*









I squared up the leg ends and ensured the legs were all square and dimensionally matched one another. I then started on making 3 cold press clamps set-ups. I had 4 press screws and found that McMaster Carr has a really good price compared to woodcraft and Rockler. http://www.mcmaster.com/#press-screws/=lu4mft $16.23. I'm lucky enough to have one of their major warehouse's close, so I can pick up everything and not incur any shipping costs. I made them out of 2×12 fir. I will be re making them out of a hardwood or weld up some square tubing now that I have used them and like the results.

*3 Cold press's made for panels*









I made a simple jig to cut the deep dados safely on the table saw for the cross members 
The panels are going to be Pecan Pecky and veneered on both inside and out. Blondie picked out the veneer to go with the Sepele. 

















I tried gluing up one side with some veneer softener and then gluing up after it dried and did not like the results. Today I glued the other side without the softener and had no cracking and no spotting like the other side. Seems this veneer is flat enough to not need to be sprayed with softener.










And now for some humor,










This week will be all about veneering all 11 panels which 4 of them will be book matched.

Thanks as always, All comments, advice and suggestions welcome. 
Ken


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Very interesting project…

Thank you for taking the time to take & show us the pictures.

Very good!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Nice looking press! 
The pecan is going to look splendid next to the sapele.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Wow, fancy press. I like it.
Thanks for sharing the humor page, that is great.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Love the veneer press… the project is advancing nicely…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Sure seems to be coming along nicely Ken..despite the setbacks of other sorts. Like the swing set humor…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Neat. Nice screws.
I see that you added some bolts through the bridle joints in the forth picture. I guess those screws can generate some pressure.

This is going to look great.
Steve


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Coming along really well! Appreciated the drawings from the Texas A&M Engineering School!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Nice presses Ken. The drawings remind me of some of my past woodworking projects.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken.
I'm sure I've worked with those Engineers before…
Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Ken,

Here is something that may help you!
... just got the email today!

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/resource/GluingTechniques/Veneering/index.html

Gluing Veneer using PVA and an Iron!

Hope it helps…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Ken… it looked like it was going to be for larger pieces… not just edge banding…
... sorry…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


Thx Joe Interesting video, I might give that a try on a future project. Making my own edge banding would be cool for a future project. It will be fun to try! 
Thx….


----------



## Cedarking (Mar 6, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *Starting the Veneering for the 11 Panels.*
> 
> I had a busy week that stopped me from getting much done in the Woodshop. Between work and the Fred Hall Fishing Show and some unexpected plumbing issues under the house not a lot got done.
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Press Remake for Veneering Panels*

I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.

I made them out of Douglas fir as an experiment, after a cpl uses I knew this was not going to work. It flexed and I started hearing cracking. So as Tim Allen use to say, "We need more Power. LOL"










So off to the Metal store for a 20 foot stick of 1 1/2 sq. tubing @ 120 gauge, which is close to 1/8 inch thick. 40 bucks, I figure it is cheaper than hardwood. Plus I get to play with my welder and hang out with a buddy in his machine shop.

I cut the long pieces 21 inches and the shorts 8 inches. I step drilled the holes up to the 1 inch hole.


















*For those eagle eyed, attention to detail buddies here.* The holes on the bottom are for threaded bushings were making and we ordered some more screw stock from McMaster Carr so if need to I can clamp or squeeze from both sides. We're making the handles as well. 
We cut the ribs off the threaded inserts made for the wood on my buddy's lathe and removed the slight taper on them as well. I drilled the holes on his milling machine once we set the X and Y so all the holes were centered and at the same dimension. 


















I painted to green to match the green handles and one black to match the black handles. It was left over paint and I had just enough. The black press came from McMaster Carr which are 8 dollars cheaper than woodcraft and Rockler.

Over kill maybe, but no more flexing and now I can get on with the 11 panels for this project.

Thx for looking and all comments welcome.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Those look stout enough! The color scheme looks like it came from Grizzly!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Arrrgh. More power!
I noticed you had added bolts to the old press. This ought to get her done.

Steve


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Hey Ken - very cool clamps, very professional.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


YES! Words taken right out of my mouth!

Those are really COOL clamps you made there…
... I don't think I have seen any like those before…

NICE!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Ken…Very nice and substantially sturdy looking. Those should not flex or squeak.
I built a laminating press recently and had to reinforce it for the same reasons. I reinforced mine with torsion box construction.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work on these Ken. Can't see the welds and the finish is really nice too. I admit that I did have doubts about your wood frames after seeing a marquetry video where a guy was putting some work into his press with much heavier wood frames and he had use steel bolts on the corners like yours, but I could see that one was broken and he had fixed it with a builder's joist plate (or whatever they are called). Those screws must exert a whole lot of pressure!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


That should press some veneer


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Thx everyone for the kind words! They work like a charm now. Blondie says I just need to make or get a new tool on every project LOL I have enough left over metal to make one more if needed.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Press Remake for Veneering Panels*
> 
> I made some Veneer press's for this Blog I'm writing on building Blondie a Bridal chest.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking presses Ken … They should certainly work for you!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*

Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking. 

















I veneered the front and backs of 1/2 MDF panels with Pecan Pecky Veneer. I then squared the panels & cut down to finished size. Once I was sure of the measurements of each opening I cut the rabbets on the backside of the panels to slide into the dados. I used a cut offs to get the right thickness to have a slight friction fit.

























Once I dry fit it together today, I was stoked that it's starting to look like a top. Most of the joints are really tight. I need to do some slight sanding in a cpl. area's to tighten up some small gaps. I will finish sand the panels before the glue up, to insure there are no small scratches while they're easy to sand.

Once glued up I can sand the whole top and square up & trim the ends. I'm currently gluing up the 8 other panels as we speak. One at a time of course, so it takes time.

Thx for looking and all comments are welcome.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


That is comin along nicely


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Love the way the pecan "spots" match the frame color!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Lookin very good! Love the pecan panels!


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


It seems that you know what your doing, and doing it very well.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Ken, it's finally coming together & looking SUPER good!

I like the way you methodically go Step by Step reaching your goals…
... poetry in motion…

Thank you.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Bit by "Bit and Piece by Piece it comes together…Very nice…!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


After being held up with press problems, it must feel rewarding to finally get 'down to business'! Looking mighty fine so far Ken!! The contrast with the veneered panels and solid stock is really going to make Blondies Bridal Chest an eye-popping beauty!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Looking fantastic Ken. I love the pecan. Don't worry about those tight joints, they're not a problem in woodworking, lol. Great work on this chest. It will be a beauty.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Sweet.
That looks really nice.

Maybe finish, or at least seal coat the panels before glue-up?

Steve


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Thx everyone, I really love hearing from you and respect all of my fellow Lumberjocks here. There are so many talented people here, always willing to help. I think Blondie pulled it off picking the Pecan Pecky I do like the soft look it gives it. I wanted to use Burl but she thought it might be a little to busy and wanted to highlight the Sapele.

The presses work like a charm and really clamp down. Taking the day or so to make them was worth it. We all need new tools right? LOL

Back to work and home to do some more veneering and sanding.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


You bet Steve…. I'm going to take it apart today and sand all the panels front and back and at very least seal coat them. I have ben giving some thought on finishing them. I plan on spraying them with my 5500 Earlex using Enduro Var.

What are your thoughts, would you do them seperate or once together.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *3 Panels Veneered and Top Dry Fitted*
> 
> Well I made some progress on Blondie's Bridal Chest. As some of you know, I had to weld up some new veneer clamps as the wood ones were flexing and cracking.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken…
It has to feel good seeing it take shape.
Looking forward to the final.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*

Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.



















*A big Thank-you to Steve, (spalm) suggesting and/or reminding me that finishing the panels before they go in would be a good idea. Sometimes I get tunnel vision and might have missed this even though I know better LOL*

The panels require 4 hours under clamping pressure and 24 hours to cure before stressing the veneer. I found it better to glue up one side at a time due to the max open time of 15 min for the veneer glue. On the first panel I got some small wrinkles from the glue not adhering completely. So, it was back and forth to the shop all weekend….* Some of you remember I made the clamps with my welder because the Wood one cracked. Yea I tend to overtighten LOL *










Once both sides were veneered and cured I would run one edge on the jointer and then square them up on the tablesaw to the final dimension.

All of the backs of the panels required a 1/2 wide 1/4 inch deep rabbet. The panel thickness is 1/2 + the veneer. These rabbets slide into the chests rails and stiles. I sanded all the inside edges of the rails, stiles and legs up to 320 grit, before assembly. Knowing this would make it a lot easier going together thus not rubbing or messing up the panels once assembled trying to sand those edges.









I applied a coat of sanding sealer on both sides then put 5 coats of Enduro Var Semi Gloss lightly sanding in-between coats with 320 grit. 


















So the top is officially glued up and tomorrow after I get off work it's time to clean up the edges and sand the frame. I still actually have one last panel in clamps until 530 Pacific Time. Then the rest of them will get the same process as mentioned above. I have 3 panels getting the 3rd coat of finish as speak.

















As always, thank-you and all comments welcome.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Those clamps sure work good don't they?

You're getting there… Very close…

What are those grey-colored things in the background of last picture?... Fire pit… BBQ Pit…??

Thank you.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Thx Joe, One is a gas Fire Pit with Blue Glass in it. The other is the 8 person Hot Tub Blondie and I put 3/4 underground. We did the whole backyard 2 yrs ago ourselves Fake grass to boot….


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


That looks soooo nice!!
Wish my mortise and tenons fir that nice. That way I could prefinish the pieces before assembly. Unfortunately, I usually need to sand them flush to get a good fit on both sides- and that would ruin the finish.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


My your grass is green and your fireplace is blue. You guys on the left coast are a different lot.
The palms are real, no? They are my namesake you know.

Build looks like it is coming along nicely. That Enduro Var looks like nice stuff. Gunna get me some of that.

Steve


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


That is turning out as nice as I anticipated. And I love your yard! No mowing or weedeating!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Ditto with my comments too Ken! The lid really turned out great … and you have a beautiful back yard! We've already mowed our lawns 4 times … started just before spring officially arrived. I think I like your fake grass!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


*Yabba Dabba DOO… !!*

*That is SO COOL!*

That fire pit is just awesome! Beautiful! Looks like it would put out some nice heat for Hot Tub!

Very nice, Ken… I'm sure glad I asked!

*Thank you…*


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Thx everyone for the nice words and positive comments.

Lew I dry fittied that top a cpl times to ensure everything lined up and was square. I tend to make things to tight so I can fully understand what your saying. I even did a practice run with the clamps so they were all set up after watching them do this many times on the Woddsmith Shop

Spalm LOL your killing me… We are different, maybe its all the good weather! LOL.. Yes the palms are real. There Pygmy Palms they grow to a max of 6 feet. Blondie loves palm trees.

gfadvm Thx, we love the grass and are getting ready to redo the front of the house and put it out there as well.

Justoneofme… thx always good to look at your work and hear from ya

Thx Joe, Blondie was out there evry day working with me on this, being you met her you know shes a tropper. Alot of good wine and cigars around the fire pit. Its were my best ideas come from LOL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


The top came out great Ken. Your careful attention to detail really paid off. I also loved your garden. Some fantastic work was done there too. The fake grass, or anything green sounds real good to me right now. We still have some snow on our totally brown lawn and it is still frozen solid like concrete. We have had many sunny (just above freezing) days and we have been sitting in the sun with our winter coats on! Snow is expected tomorrow. My wife is eager to begin with garden work, but it just isn't possible yet. I, on the other hand have been able to spend a lot of time in the shop. So not all negative!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Great work, as always Ken. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Sure is lookin good


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glued up the Top & all 11 Panels Finally Veneered.*
> 
> Well these four days off were a busy one. I was constantly going out the shop and garage to either glue up another panel for 4 hours or to apply another coat of Enduro Var to the panels for the top.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken. I know what you mean about tunnel vision. Always good to have a second/ third/... Etc opinion. 
Looking forward to seeing the final!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*

Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL




































Thx as always for looking……


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


These look great, Ken.

I'm a huge fan of Sapele, too, the grain can look almost iridescent.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Looks good so far!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


As always… Looking better & better…

... won't be long now!

Thank you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


That shellac really brought out the beauty of that Sapele. And that pecky pecan looks great with it.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Looking good Ken. The grain is really going to get deep now.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


It is coming along nicely, very precise work.
Jamie


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Thx everone, I knew once I started applying the finish that grain would start to pop. i would spray water on it to show people what it will look like when finished. Looking fwd to making progress and getting this done for Blondie so I can move on to the next project…

Thx again for all the kind comments.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Nice. Good looking too.
Thanks for all the finishing tips too. Do you spray outside?

Steve


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Your project is coming along really well Ken. The finish looks great. Can't wait to see the whole thing. Wives tend to support their woodworking husbands because it is a very benign hobby if they don't mind you losing a finger now and then.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


As long as we make things for them time to time… Right? LOL

Steve, I bought that spray both Aka Motorcycle tent. Its almost dust free….

"Portable Spray Booth": http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37053


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


A thing of beauty comin to life.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Looking mighty fine.

Lee


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Getting there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


This is looking good, Ken. She's going to love it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *Glue ups & sanding continue and Top starts getting finish applied.*
> 
> Well this Blog will be a short one. All the panels now have 5 coats of Enduro Var from General Finish's on both sides. The top has been glued up, and both sides sanded to 320 grit. Today I put a coat of Seal Coat on both sides of the top and tomorrow, after a light sanding I will start spraying the finish on the top. I have started gluing up one of the sides and tomorrow will glue up the other side. I ran out of time, as I work tonight. Then I can start sanding some more lol. I will then be able to connect and glue up the front and back to the sides. It's starting to finally look like a project. I love the color of the Sapele with the seal coat and finish on it. Blondie is happy and that's all that counts as she was giving me a hard time this weekend. She told me you should leave me a list of what's being delivered and what she's signing for. As the UPS or FedEx drivers are always here. I replied well as long as I put the receipts on the table where you told me too I should be fine… Good thing she supports my woodworking addiction… LOL
> 
> ...


Wonderful Ken! I hear ya … getting so far along into one project where you can see the end just around the corner … thoughts turn to the next project poking into those grey cells!! That's what keeps us all young and happy!!! Looking forward to viewing this finished project though


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

*The end is near!*

Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
Thx all comments welcome.

Oh and a pic of our new friend :>)


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Gorgeous frame and panel design. One lucky person is going to love it and you should be quite proud of it!!!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


another fine piece…


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Looks great. Love the contrast of the woods


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


The chest is beauty, I don't know how you get time to do all these projects.
-don


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Turned out beautiful. Great job!


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Nice family heirloom!

Beautiful and I'm sure she loves it


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Looks great, I like the curved stiles.
Did you say 7th coat of finish? Wow, you are a patient man.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Quite a beautiful chest Ken. I love the wood choices and the finish looks perfect to me. I could almost smell the cedar shown in the interior photo!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Ken, you're still doing super Fine stuff!

Beautiful!

I can just smell that wood… great smelling stuff!

Coming along very well!

Thank you!


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Good looking chest. I like the mahogany you used. What mahogany is that


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Some beautiful grain in that wood, Ken and the wonderful aroma of Cedar!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


You have been working on this a while; nice to see the end in site.

Oh, and your new friend seems to be bear naked.
Steve


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Thx guys yea this one took a back burner for a while with all the other stuff going on.

The wood is Quarter-Sawn Sapele and the veneered panels are Pecan Pecky.

Again Thx for the support.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Ken, That looks wonderful but then we have come to expect wonderful from you!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Thx Gfadvm that is very kind, Thx to all of LJ's like you and others that always help and support fellow woodworkers on here that has allowed me to grow.

Your work is always amazing…... Again thx for the support.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Even you move is so many directions, you still move the right way!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Ken, this is looking really nice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


What with all your front exterior renovations keeping you busy … I'm surprised you have any time left over for 'extras' Ken, but Blondie's Bridle Chest will be well worth the wait. Even at this stage it's looking so beautiful!! So is the front of your home!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Lookin mighty fine


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


WOW, that is one sweet Chest! Bravo.


----------



## Cedarking (Mar 6, 2012)

Ken90712 said:


> *The end is near!*
> 
> Just a quick update on Blondie's Bridal Chest, she has been waiting for this to be finished for some time now. We are just finishing up construction on the front of the house. I have been pulled in 100 directions and have worked on this off and on for a while now. I am very close to being 100% complete. Cpl more coats of finish, rub it out and finish mounting the hinges. The cedar bottom is installed. Here are a Cpl pics of the 7th coat of finish.
> Thx all comments welcome.
> ...


Very nice work!


----------

